# Common hawker in flight



## carlos58 (Jan 15, 2011)

hello everyone
Common hawker (Aeshna juncea)
1/1000s f/5.6 at 180.0mm iso400


----------



## Undo (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice shot! I really like it.


----------



## BradSut26 (Jan 16, 2011)

i think this is awesome. great shot


----------



## Stephen.C (Jan 16, 2011)

Great capture.


----------



## GRbenji (Jan 16, 2011)

Focuing a bug in flight is always a great challenge.  Good job.:thumbup:


----------



## Frequency (Jan 16, 2011)

My God ; prostrations to your image quality

Regards


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Jan 16, 2011)

That is a great shot! Must have been really tricky to photograph in flight!? Did you shot with only ambient light? Just by curiosity how many pictures it took to get this sharp one?


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks everyone for comments
only natural light and many many many  shots


----------



## dantambok (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome picture... How did you focus on it?


----------



## peace (Jan 18, 2011)

i love this. you are really good, especially the artistic effect of the wings.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 18, 2011)

Nicely done!


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone for last comments


dantambok said:


> Awesome picture... How did you focus on it?


I used AF in  continuous autofocus


----------



## aferdatruth (Jan 22, 2011)

looks really good.....


----------

